# chiropedy for OAP



## Gordanus (17 Aug 2006)

Anyone know what the entitlements are for OAPs to access chiropedists?  My 82 year old Mum ws very ticked off at having to pay €10 for 10 minutes with a man she got off a 'list' that she thought would mean she got it free.

Second Q - is there some sort of dispute between chiropedists and the Dept of Health?  There seemed to be very few people on the 'list' for her to choose from.   She'd recently had her feet done -free!- while on holiday in France.  The chiropedist took a good 40 minutes, did everything, and all covered by the E111.  She was disgusted with the Irish service in comparison.


----------



## ClubMan (17 Aug 2006)

What is "chiropedy"? Do you mean chiropracty?

Does your mother pay tax? If so she might be able to claim tax relief on such expenses if they qualify (don't know if they so).

Does she have private medical insurance that might cover it?

Update: oh -I presume that you mean chirop*o*dy?


----------



## CMCR (18 Aug 2006)

Gordanus said:


> Anyone know what the entitlements are for OAPs to access chiropedists?


 
People aged over 66 resident in Ireland that hold medical cards are entitled to free chiropody services if their Local Health Office provides them. Local Health Offices of the HSE are not legally obliged to provide these services, but as I just said, where they do, they are free of charge to medical card holders. 



Gordanus said:


> My 82 year old Mum ws very ticked off at having to pay €10 for 10 minutes with a man she got off a 'list' that she thought would mean she got it free.


 
I presume by _list_ you are of course referring to the list of chiropodists with PCRS contracts. That is, chiropodists with contracts with the HSE to provide services to medical card holders? 



Gordanus said:


> is there some sort of dispute between chiropedists and the Dept of Health?


 
Yes. There is currently a dispute between these chiropodists and the HSE over the rates they receive for medical card patients. Some chiropodists have taken to levying charges on medical card holders for services. This explains the €10. 



Gordanus said:


> There seemed to be very few people on the 'list' for her to choose from.


 
This is because there are not enough chiropodists on the HSE lists. Not the fault of the HSE - they can't force all chiropodists to accept medical card patients or force all chiropodists to work for them!



Gordanus said:


> She'd recently had her feet done -free!- while on holiday in France. The chiropedist took a good 40 minutes, did everything, and all covered by the E111. She was disgusted with the Irish service in comparison.


 
She obtained treatment in France through the use of her European Health Insurance Card - not an E111 form. Her treatment was through the public health system in France and these cards cover necessary healthcare while on a temporary visit in the EU. French (and all other EU) nationals have the same rights when visiting Ireland on a temporary visit. 

Whether or not the chiropodist took 10 minutes or 20 hours to do the job is not relevant here - her experience is a reflection on the _individual practitioner_ rather than on the service. 

There are many excellent chiropodists (and other healthcare practitioners) in Ireland who provide an excellent service in the public health system in on a daily basis. If your mother is unhappy with the level of treatment she obtained from that chiropodist she should 

(a) complain to the chiropodist concerned
(b) report her concerns to the Local Health Office and request the details of another chiropodist
(c) consult a private practitioner

The HSE needs to know about the quality of the contracted services they provide. I suggest contacting them and letting them know.

I hope this has answered your question.


----------



## Gordanus (21 Aug 2006)

Thanks, CMCR!  That's very useful, and a very full answer.   I didn't know what the 'list' was - it ws just somethiing that she said she had.  THanks again


----------

